# HUGE grub, ID help?



## Vfox (Nov 2, 2010)

I was continuing to remove that stomp I tore open earlier last week and discovered a huge grub. It is just about 3 inches long and after a quick search I think it's likely a Cerambycidae something or other. (Longhorn beetle right?) 

I don't know what to do with it so I put some rotting stump in a container and tossed that monster sized grub in. It seems content at the moment lol. 

Have a look. Found today in South Central PA.


----------



## Projecht13 (Nov 2, 2010)

Holy crap, you need to bear grylls that grub!


----------



## BeetleExperienc (Nov 2, 2010)

Some species of Cerambycid


----------



## BeetleExperienc (Nov 2, 2010)

Difficult to tell until it pupates..

There are likely more in that stump, even below ground level - into the roots. You could keep it in a container with pieces of the stump and add dirt as a filler between the pieces.

I've heard people have kept them in plain, dry "corn flakes" (plain kind - not "frosted") as a substrate, LOL - never tried it myself though.


Steven


----------



## H. laoticus (Nov 2, 2010)

I heard those taste pretty good, you should give it a try


----------



## bobusboy (Nov 2, 2010)

Not going to lie; I've seen some pretty nasty stuff but that one there I just find reproachable and I can't figure out why.

It looks like you could feed a family of four with that sucker...


----------



## Vfox (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha, well I'm certainly not appetized by it at all but I do find it interesting. I am going to put it with some mulch/dirt from the stump and see if it pupates for me.


----------



## Vfox (Nov 3, 2010)

Just an update on this critter. He burrowed happily into the wood I supplied and is gnawing away at it as we speak. I think I may just have a chance with this guy.


----------



## ZephAmp (Nov 3, 2010)

Vfox said:


> Just an update on this critter. He burrowed happily into the wood I supplied and is gnawing away at it as we speak. I think I may just have a chance with this guy.


KEEP CHECKING FOR MORE! 
Although short lived as adults these guys make epic displays as larvae. We need more in the hobby.


----------



## Vfox (Nov 3, 2010)

ZephAmp said:


> KEEP CHECKING FOR MORE!
> Although short lived as adults these guys make epic displays as larvae. We need more in the hobby.


I plan on it tomorrow, the stump goes down nearly a foot into the ground and is pretty rotten all around. I still wish I could find some darn Parcoblatta pennsylvanica though, those roaches are annoyingly elusive to me.


----------



## ZephAmp (Nov 4, 2010)

Vfox said:


> I plan on it tomorrow, the stump goes down nearly a foot into the ground and is pretty rotten all around. I still wish I could find some darn Parcoblatta pennsylvanica though, those roaches are annoyingly elusive to me.


Now's not really the time of year for them; Try late spring to early summer. 
Right now you'll find a lot other Parcoblatta, though.


----------



## Vfox (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I went at it again today. (It rained yesterday) and I found 2 more of those giant grubs; one was sliced open by my pick though.   But I also found loads of smaller grubs that look almost exactly the same but like an inch long and kinda skinny. They have the same mouth/head structure so I assume they are another species of beetle. Anyway I harvested what I could and placed them all within the same container with some more wood. I'll give you guys an update if they make it past this stage. (Also no roaches, nymphs, anything else! BAH!)


----------



## H. laoticus (Nov 6, 2010)

bobusboy said:


> Not going to lie; I've seen some pretty nasty stuff but that one there I just find reproachable and I can't figure out why.
> 
> It looks like you could feed a family of four with that sucker...


You're gonna love this video, then:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj9CysSSsps

Make sure you watch til the end


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow! Grubs tend to gross me out looks-wise and I'm always afraid they'll bite me but that things just awesome. It would be super cool if it pupated while in your care. I'd love to see it as an adult.


----------



## bobusboy (Nov 7, 2010)

VickyChaiTea said:


> Wow! Grubs tend to gross me out looks-wise and I'm always afraid they'll bite me but that things just awesome. It would be super cool if it pupated while in your care. I'd love to see it as an adult.


eating/killing them doesn't bother me. Its the size and ribbed texture I think that's got me.


----------



## Vfox (Nov 7, 2010)

It's funny, he downs the two smaller ones with little fuss but when he got that big one in his mouth he certainly geeked out a bit, haha. Btw camera covered in grub guts = yeeeeck.


----------

